# Humic Acid



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Does anybody use this? The grass Factor recently posted a good video on who this is a Chelating agent and will supplement you lawns fertilizing program. It's not that expensive ($9.00 a gallon from his source), but I wanted to see if anybody has any experience and/or if we really need it? Also, what kind of yard would one need to benefit from this? Poor soil? Bare/thing spots? etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

That's right it's a chelating agent that separates nutrients from the soil so they can be taken up by the plant. Their efficacy is will documented. I suggest you get dry soluble powder though to save some money. In fact I just bought some of thishttps://www.kelp4less.com/shop/powder-extreme-blend/ this morning. It's got humic acid, fulvic acid (another chelator) amino acid, and kelp.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I saw his video too. I have some humic acid waiting for me to use it but I figured it was more of a nice thing than something that would have results like that. Some day I'll do it ;-)


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Fronta1 said:


> That's right it's a chelating agent that separates nutrients from the soil so they can be taken up by the plant. Their efficacy is will documented. I suggest you get dry soluble powder though to save some money. In fact I just bought some of thishttps://www.kelp4less.com/shop/powder-extreme-blend/ this morning. It's got humic acid, fulvic acid (another chelator) amino acid, and kelp.


Good to know. Thanks for the link.



GrassDaddy said:


> I saw his video too. I have some humic acid waiting for me to use it but I figured it was more of a nice thing than something that would have results like that. Some day I'll do it ;-)


I figured it was something like that. I'll get it later. Thanks!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I use it. In granulated form with my walk behind spreader.

Use it at least 2 times a year. Everyone raves about it where I'm at. Easy to get. Verdict is still out for me. Been using it since spring 2016.

I'm going to continue to use it. It's sure it's helping.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> I use it. In granulated form with my walk behind spreader.
> 
> Use it at least 2 times a year. Everyone raves about it where I'm at. Easy to get. Verdict is still out for me. Been using it since spring 2016.
> 
> I'm going to continue to use it. It's sure it's helping.


Do you notice anything specific?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Tex86 said:


> Do you notice anything specific?


It's really good in the spring when I'm itching to get into the lawn and work. My lawn greens up way faster than every one else's. The gurus say it helps the soil retain moisture better over time. They all say it's also a multi year thing and helps overtime. Multi applications over the years.

I pay around 12$ per 50lb bag. Label says to apply 10 lbs per thousand.

People claim its good for those hard dry spots where you know your watering but it's still dry and hard. Loosens up the soil.

Helps with greening and conditioning soil.

http://www.livearth.com/product/soil-conditioner/


----------



## CH3NO2 (Apr 19, 2017)

I have been pleased with results so far using Andsersons Humic DG. I first used it last fall on my KBG reno at seed down and again this spring, monthly, beginning at first sign of green up. I plan to use it again in late summer/ fall In conjunction with nitrogen push.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Thank you both of very mich prefer the granular kind, but I didn't see where I could purchase it while looking at the provided link. I sent livearth an email inquiring since I am in Texas.

As a plan b, I have added the DG from the Anderson's to my cart in Amazon JIC.

I believe this product will help my lawn.

It says to add it at anytime, would this be beneficial in early spring, mid summer (high temps in 100+), and late fall?


----------



## CH3NO2 (Apr 19, 2017)

I am on cool season turf in NJ. I have been using 2 pounds per 1,000 of Andersons Humic DG in April, May and June. I skipped July, but will pick up again mid August, mid Sept and mid October. In hindsight I would have applied in July. I used 3 pounds per 1,000 at seeding last fall. Rates were provided by Andersons rep and in line with bag rates.

Note that the product is available in both 240 SGN and 75 SGN sizes depending on your needs


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Humic acid. It's pretty much all the same from what I've seen. Same stuff different bag/price.

https://youtu.be/zsLhF9LfyeM

https://youtu.be/ezJoYyn5AfY

https://youtu.be/Zx7YwrXLrV0


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Good to know, thanks for that Ward. I'll call around!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Anyone found consistent documentation to support the use of humic acid? I found a few small documents and a power point slide from VA Tech asserting it can have a benefit in root mass. I haven't found anything indicating that larger root mass translates into any other identifiable benefit.

I can't tell whether this is a snake oil product or a product where sufficient research hasn't been done to quantity the dosage to product X result. With that being said, Andersons and Harrell's are selling products with humic acid included and just granular humic.


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

GCITurfServices and LawnCareNut are selling the same products now, made by Green County Fert; http://www.greenecountyfert.com/. Interesting products, including the Air-8. Wonder how close this stuff is to the BLSC mix from....ehem...the other site.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

kevreh said:


> GCITurfServices and LawnCareNut are selling the same products now, made by Green County Fert; http://www.greenecountyfert.com/. Interesting products, including the Air-8. Wonder how close this stuff is to the BLSC mix from....ehem...the other site.


I'm still skeptical on the efficacy of humic products overall, but @thegrassfactor did talk a bit about the Air-8 product in a recent video on liquid aeration products:






He's also doing a couple experiments with it (double label rate on his front yard, and label rate on half of his back yard compared to core aeration on the other half).


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

The alkaline Humic products are designed to restructure soil. Soil becomes or is compacted because it has clay particles that have bonded together into a large solid mass. The theory behind humic products is that it encourages the clay to form individual particles that are not packed into an impermeable mass. I have soil that is the texture of grease when it is wet. Aeration with hollow core machines leaves masses of mud that is the texture of grease. I do not use the product thegrassfactor uses. I use a sprayable humic/fulvic concentrate. After a year of treatment, soil that started out with the texture of grease is now more like loam.


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

I got a humid fulvic blend from kelp4less and use that. Where did you get your concentrate?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I use a dry soluble from Andersons Golf called K-Mate SG. 1 lb per acre per application for up to 11 per year.


----------

